# I wonder what the new Victoria's Secret makeup will be like...



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 29, 2009)

So, Victoria's Secret is retiring the Very Sexy line makeup and will have a new line later this year. I'm curios about what it will be like, the colors, packaging, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Forever (May 29, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Elusive21 (May 29, 2009)

I am very excited for this.

Ive always adored VS makeup - it's good quality and the packaging is cute as hell. 

Do you guys know when this will come out? Maybe late summer?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_I am very excited for this.

Ive always adored VS makeup - it's good quality and the packaging is cute as hell. 

Do you guys know when this will come out? Maybe late summer?_

 
It comes out on September 9.


----------



## Forever (May 31, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_They have these new Global Goddess pieces that ive never seen before is this part of there new collection? Also i see a VS ultimate makeup kit on the site that ive never seen before._

 
Global Goddess is a brand by Shalini Vadhera not Victoria's Secret.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't heard of many people using their products either. Which is surprising considering the amount of stores they have in the country. 

I wonder how many malls don't have a VS store? I know I've never seen one.

I'll be looking forward to the new line. I like the lip products.


----------



## Forever (Jun 1, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 2, 2009)

*Not a Drugstore Brand..Victoria Secret Makeup*

*Victoria Secret is having a major sale...any of their makeup really good? I want to go and buy some of it but want to know first hand how their makeup holds up..thanks*


----------



## sararose (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Not a Drugstore Brand..Victoria Secret Makeup*

I love ALL of VS's makeup line!  I've been using their lip glosses and bronzers for years now, and they're some of the best I've found!

If you can find any of their Silky Bronzing Powder from their Beauty of Brazil line, grab them!  I picked them up in both colors, "Copacabana" and "Ipanema" and am absolutely in love!  

Also from the same line is their Bare Bronze Gradual Tan Firming Body Moisturizer self tanning lotion.  This is THEE best self tanning lotion I've ever tried (I'm an SFF NC25 lighter/olive skin tone).  It has no chemical smell (almost has a hint of coconut, actually) and after 4-5 days of application, I get a VERY deep tan, not orange at all!

Their Beauty of Brazil line is only for this summer, so once their out, they're out!

If you can't find any of their Beauty of Brazil line, some of my FAVORITE VS makeups are:
Mosaic Blushes/Bronzers
Very Sexy Perfect Lipsticks
Very Sexy Lip Gloss Duos


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I can see why VS makeup doesn't sell so well. Why buy makeup that is poorly displayed with disgusting testers, when you can get it for the same price as say.. MAC that has artists who can help and actually know what they're doing...


----------



## rshutt (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope that it won't be too expensive. But I think it will be real good makeup, maybe with some special promotion on TV. I am sure they get a big star ato make a TV spot. Nowadays you have to be on TV to sell make-up and other body care products.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Not a Drugstore Brand..Victoria Secret Makeup*

I honestly back away from VS makeup.  The only thing I have ever bought and was really pleased with was a duo gel liner that had a deep black and a dark olive in it.  My VS is extremely filthy, all the cosmetics are unsanitary with everything from dust to loose hair all up in there.  What's really good from them are their lipglosses and eyeliners, which pretty much sums it up in my opinion.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 5, 2009)

I am curious also...I never knew Vic's Makeup was so good...I must of bought 6 lipglosses..Tempt and French  Kiss and Passion(1) also their cream to powder foundation...D10. I also finally tried the Beauty Rush Shadow..I swatched it when I got home(no samples there for you to try) and it is so freakin' pigmented...
But when the new Very Sexy Makeup line comes out I will be there now knowing how great their products are..The associates don't even know anything about it yet...
I wanted the palette from the Brazilian Line but it was sold out..oh pooh,,


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I haven't heard of many people using their products either. Which is surprising considering the amount of stores they have in the country. 

I wonder how many malls don't have a VS store? I know I've never seen one.

I'll be looking forward to the new line. I like the lip products._

 
oh my goodness where I live there is a VS in every mall...where do you live..I live in PA


----------



## monter (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Not a Drugstore Brand..Victoria Secret Makeup*

just an fyi - the reason all the makeup is 75 percent of is because the line is being discontinued and relaunched in august. i'm not sure if it's just new packaging or if it's being completely redone (new shades, formulations, etc).

i used to wear VS before i got turned on to mac. i like their mascaras, and a lot of people freaked out on wednesday when i told them we were out of eyeliner and wouldn't have any in until august. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i would not recommend applying any of the testers on your face in the store, though. unless your vs is different than the norm, it probably won't be sanitary.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_So, Victoria's Secret is retiring the Very Sexy line makeup and will have a new line later this year. I'm curios about what it will be like, the colors, packaging, etc. Any thoughts?_

 
i was just informed they are also discontinuing The Beauty Rush line also? is this true also? I hope not..


----------



## sararose (Jun 7, 2009)

I have always ALWAYS loved VS makeup (and this has nothing to do with me working there)!  But most of you are right, the displays and tester makeup is usually poorly looked after.  I have never had to work in the beauty department in all my time working at VS, but most VS's I walk into are "yucky".  

I loved their lipsticks - their Very Sexy lipsticks were always so incredibly creamy and moisturizing. 

More recently, I have LOVED anything from their Beauty of Brazil line, released for this summer.  I've been using their Bare Bronze Gradual Tan Firming self tanning lotion with MUCH success and enjoyment, along with their Silky Bronzing Powders in both Ipanema and Copacabana colors; they're definitely my two favorite bronzing powders this summer.

I'm excited to see their new line!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_i was just informed they are also discontinuing The Beauty Rush line also? is this true also? I hope not.._

 
:O! I sure hope not. I love those flavored glosses.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 8, 2009)

In addition to the new VS line, there will also be a line by Christian Siriano...










Christian Siriano's Victoria's Secret Makeup | Coming Soon, Victoria's Secret, Christian Siriano | BellaSugar - Makeup, Beauty, Hair & Skin


----------



## monter (Jun 8, 2009)

I HIGHLY doubt that Beauty Rush is being d/ced. I wouldn't doubt if a few of the flavors went for Semi-Annual, or if they got rid of some of the scents in the bath products (ewww Juiced Berry and Candy, Baby), but Beauty Rush makeup sells really well (at least at my store).

All our signage at my store says that the new VS makeup line comes out in August - where'd the Sept 9 release date come from? Just curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll post once I find out anything more about it. I'll try to work my managers for some info on Wednesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah... I wish that we had more training in makeup. We get minimal training in Beauty products as it is - most of our training is focused on bras. I've worked there for six and a half years (before the merger - when I first started, Lingerie and Beauty had two separate staffs), and the VAST majority of my makeup knowledge comes from Specktra!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_All our signage at my store says that the new VS makeup line comes out in August - where'd the Sept 9 release date come from? Just curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
There was one little sign that said 09.09.09 at the store I go to. I couldn't find any other info.


----------



## babydollala (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Not a Drugstore Brand..Victoria Secret Makeup*

i have splurged on the vs sale and i just wanted to say that their very sexy lipsticks are great. they go on creamy and are not drying at all.

my fav. l/s is whisper.a soft peachy nude and i just love it i bought another one.

their velvet very sexy e/s are good too. the other kind is kind of chalky so i stray away from those and only bought the velvet kind.

Their blushes are pretty silky as well..particularly the beauty of brazil.. packaging is beautiful, color is rich, and th texture is sooo sooo smooth it blends well! i really love it. i also own the very sexy gilded and that one is great too...very natural looking on my fair skin.

As for mosaics...i think the have great color combinations. I apply them wet and with a base and i dont have any problems with it. very convenient as well since i bought ones with a dark color i can use as a liner as well.


welll..thats all i have to say about VS make up. if ur hesitant...def. try the bronzers first


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_oh my goodness where I live there is a VS in every mall...where do you live..I live in PA_

 
LOL I didn't write it clearly. I meant I have never seen a mall that didn't have a VS store. I was wondering if any malls were like that. I've been to malls that had 2 or 3! The lingerie in one, Pink in the other and a Beauty store all stand alone stores.

I don't even know who that person is the have featured on the new makeup line, but I'm definitely going to try the glosses and that liner that looks like kohl/bullet.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_:O! I sure hope not. I love those flavored glosses._

 
yeah some girl on Youtube informed me of this..some sales associate told her..probably got the discontinuing line mixed up and didn't know what she(sales associate) was talking about..LOL>..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_LOL I didn't write it clearly. I meant I have never seen a mall that didn't have a VS store. I was wondering if any malls were like that. I've been to malls that had 2 or 3! The lingerie in one, Pink in the other and a Beauty store all stand alone stores.

I don't even know who that person is the have featured on the new makeup line, but I'm definitely going to try the glosses and that liner that looks like kohl/bullet._

 
oh ok...lol...I was wondering about what you said...but you are right about that...I sometimes shop at King Of Prussia and they have some VS stores in there..I would love to just shop at the beauty one you've mentioned..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_In addition to the new VS line, there will also be a line by Christian Siriano...










Christian Siriano's Victoria's Secret Makeup | Coming Soon, Victoria's Secret, Christian Siriano | BellaSugar - Makeup, Beauty, Hair & Skin_

 
\this makeup looks nice..I'll have to google it and see how it is..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

Christian's new line for VS is EXPENSIVE...to me it seems expensive..oh well..


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_oh ok...lol...I was wondering about what you said...but you are right about that...I sometimes shop at King Of Prussia and they have some VS stores in there..I would love to just shop at the beauty one you've mentioned.._

 
The beauty stores are the bath & body stand alone stores. They usually have the most makeup I've seen at VS mall stores. I would think KOP would have one, how strange.

The huge Herald Square store has the most makeup I've seen but it is always a madhouse in there, so I don't get to look around for long.


----------



## ksaelee (Jun 29, 2009)

hmmm i currently own 1 very sexy silky eyeshadow which i got for $2 and i think it's ok...the color payoff is very good, but it doesn't last very long, even with primer...it creases on me....i've tried the beauty rush loose eyeshadow...sucks...the beauty rush lipglosses give me headaches b/c the scents are too strong and they are very sticky.....the only things i like from there is the very sexy lg .....i wonder what the new stuff will be like too....hopefully they make better colors b/c the ones they did have were too shimmery or chalky


----------

